# Cardboard models



## Geoff Medhurst (Jul 22, 2016)

As a youngster I used to delight in constructing models out of light cardboard. These models included Orient line and P&O ships and ended up about half a metre long.
They came in a book with the parts die cut so you could press them out and they had little tabs which inserted into matching slots on its mating piece.
The whole model when assembled was a good replica and quite rigid.
Does anyone remember these models and can you get them now?
I have looked to no avail.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,

Not that exact type but have a look here:

http://www.bildrum.se/cutout.htm

Regards


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Search for Marcle Models in your browser. They are based in Amersham, Bucks.


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 12, 2006)

Loads of ships here:

http://www.papermod.com/D-shop-neu/index1.html


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

I bought this one in a small supermarket in Greece about 1999. It is of French origin, I don't know if they are still in production. The name and address is on the card.


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

suggest you join papermodelers.com
its a site for all card modellers with loads of links to models.if you look through model ships forum on this site also find my threads on the subject.there is a brilliant model of canberra out there for free at 1.250 scale.and there is a model of oriana out there also.both are availible as downloads which you need to print out and build.i have been doing card models mainly of ships for about 20 years now.marcle models is the best supplier i found in uk.most of the models are produced in germany or poland.email me if you want more details


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

Geoff Medhurst said:


> As a youngster I used to delight in constructing models out of light cardboard. These models included Orient line and P&O ships and ended up about half a metre long.
> They came in a book with the parts die cut so you could press them out and they had little tabs which inserted into matching slots on its mating piece.
> The whole model when assembled was a good replica and quite rigid.
> Does anyone remember these models and can you get them now?
> I have looked to no avail.


go to ss canberra models on this site and you might find a challenge(==D)


----------



## Geoff Medhurst (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks Herky, the Canberra and the Oriana are more my vintage. I used to make up models of the Oronsay, the Orsova and the two Cunard queens.
It kept me out of Mum's way.


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

the canberra model is far beyond die cut.you print out sheets then cut and fold and glue months of work.i was on oronsay oriana and canberra so these are of interest to me.there is a good freebie download of nice model of oriana to ownload and print.would you like me to send link


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

here is link for oriana model
http://www.d9.dion.ne.jp/~senaun/oriana.html

download it and print it out for free./.give it a go
enjoy


----------



## Geoff Medhurst (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks Herky, is this site alright?


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

Geoff Medhurst said:


> Thanks Herky, is this site alright?


i have downloaded many models from here without any issues(==D)
the 7 pages on left of screen are the parts
the 4 pages marked craft process are instruction photos


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

just a quick shot of what im building.liners are
hamburg from hmv models at 1;250
pacific dream from whm models at 1;250
canberra from private designer at 1;250
atlantic conveyor from jsc models
uss nimitz at 1;250 from whm models

all this are made purely from printed card(Smoke)


----------

